

The SEO Dominance of Zillow - gordon_freeman
http://priceonomics.com/the-seo-dominance-of-zillow/

======
programminggeek
Clearly Zillow is quite dominant, but I'm not sure that I agree with the final
sentiment of all traffic becoming mobile traffic sooner rather than later.

Mobile is growing like crazy, but there is a saturation point where your phone
is not the best device for certain kinds of activities. Tablet isn't
necessarily the best device either.

I don't think that an app store strategy is going to be the next big thing for
Zillow or Trulia. I think that handling mobile well is important, but I
wouldn't bet the farm on mobile when it comes to real estate.

It's jut not a foregone conclusion that desktops and laptops are totally
disappearing anytime in the next 5 years.

